

Creeping Up on Riemann  - nickb
http://blog.sciencenews.org/mathtrek/2008/04/creeping_up_on_riemann.html

======
danohuiginn
I always find these articles on mathematics pretty dissatisfying. It's just
not possible to describe the math, except through metaphor and hand-waving.
It's a pity: things like this look fascinating from the outside, but I have
neither the time nor the talent to learn the math involved. So I'll always be
reading along, thinking "that's a nice metaphor. Wonder if it has any
connection to the real stuff"

